# Season Opener : Knicks @ Raptors



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

vs​









Predictions and discussion all in here please folk. 

This may be a season for tanking and getting a nice high pick but I still see us scrapping all the way and winning these types of games. Amare will blow up and go for 30+, but when doesn't he against us? Hopefully Dorsey can get in and snap him in half before tip-off. Andy Rautins will also make his NBA debut (... shame it's for the wrong side)

Alot will rest on Andrea Bargnani tonight, if our pasta loving Italian can't be a force this season is going to be truly tough to sit through. We have the Young Onez to cheer on whatever happens, hopefully we continue to see development from all those involved. 

Raptors 112 - 98 Knicks

Bargnani with 21points and 10 boards. DeMar with 20 points. Amir and Evans with 8+ boards each.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this is a winnable game because the knicks are just as bad as the raptors. i think amare is going to have a huge night. and i don't see andrea grabbing 10 boards.. i think he may have a nice game and get 20/7. i can see a lot of raptors players in double figures.. derozan, sonny, kleiza, amir, jack, andrea.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

This is an interesting first game. Home openers are tough for visiting teams and the joint should be rockin'. But the Knicks have some big expectations and a loss to TOR could really hurt their confidence. TOR must also see this as a must win type of game to build fan support and confidence.

Knicks did not look good last week. ToneyDouglas and Gallo in mean Rautins and Walker/Randolph probably sit out. We ate up Rautins. Randolph has been a big disappointment for them.

I could see Amare go for 30-40 pts. May just come down to the hot shooting team.

I give the nod to the Raps, but just barely, on their home opener. With CLE here friday this is a gift from the NBA and the best chance possible for a 2-0 start before we get some hard tests. Team could fall apart quickly if we go 0-2.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually agree that the raptors will win this one. I'm predicting that we'll probably win the first 2 (next against CLE) before going on a long losing streak.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Who is everyone taking in the Heat/Celtics game tonight. I see both squads needing time to gel with changes to the lineups but the younger Heat being supremely pumped up and motivated for this one.

Unless Shaq comes out to prove something and has a flashback game I think MIA takes it. Be interesting to watch the KG/Bosh matchup for sure.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Everybody is talking about the Heat lacking the chemistry the Celtics have, I don't see it. They've been together for plenty of weeks now and how tough is it to figure out a new players game? They all know what they're good at and I fully expect them to put a beating on the Celtics.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Knicks 121 Raptors 108. It's going to be a fun game to watch, as neither team can/will guard the other, but New York comes out ahead.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Everybody is talking about the Heat lacking the chemistry the Celtics have, I don't see it. They've been together for plenty of weeks now and how tough is it to figure out a new players game? They all know what they're good at and I fully expect them to put a beating on the Celtics.


You may be right. I did not think the Celtics would pull it all together in year 1 but they had a great camp that year and played their big 3 together for 30+mpg as I recall. Plus I did not realize how much Rondo and Perk could step up for them.

With MIA the questions will surround their D for now. Will Joel, Haslem, Pittman, BigZ, Mags be enough to hold down the interior. Chalmers and Arroyo should be ok at point.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i wouldn't be surprised to see 3-0, actually. 

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Everybody is talking about the Heat lacking the chemistry the Celtics have, I don't see it. They've been together for plenty of weeks now and how tough is it to figure out a new players game? They all know what they're good at and I fully expect them to put a beating on the Celtics.


What I meant to say in my earlier post is that you are totally wrong and that DWade missing almost all of camp for the Heat will be a big deal. The Heat will look lost and confused on O with no rhythm or flow to their game.

That was actually an entertaining game tonight despite the very rough play from the Heat in the first half. Bosh and Wade looked horrible. Bosh's legs look extremely stiff out there and that can't be a good thing in year 1 of a big contract. Wade got frustrated and forced everything. All the Heat did was shoot jumpers.

Shaq really exposed their interior D. If his legs were not shot he would have put up 50 against them, but he looked pretty good on D with the starters which I was not sure would happen.

Pierce, Ray and KG looked very sharp. Rondo is a force with his quickness. Nate and Marquis looked good off the bench.

Its going to take the heat 5-10 games to begin to have a real flow to their O, and maybe 10-20 games to nail down the rotations.

I felt they needed to play Z or Mags more in this game to match the C's muscle.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

duplicate post


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Sonny Weems drops 50. Yep.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

On a more serious note, where has Ed Davis been? Haven't heard about him all off-season.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Ed hurt his knee before camp even started I think and should be starting to practice with the squad again in the next week or two. He is way behind now so it will be a slow process to get him meaningful minutes this year. But they will definitely work him into the rotation once he is ready.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think last night's Celtics/Heat game is a good indication of whether the Heat trio will gel as well as the Celtics trio. 

The Celtics trio didn't play against the defending Eastern conference champs to start their first season so of course they looked better in the beginning. Once the Heat play a few games against lesser opponents to build up confidence they will be fine imo. Wade also looked real rusty out there and he had no idea how to play with Lebron.

I also don't think Miami's way to teamwork will be similar to Boston's trio. Miami will rely on more iso and the fact that both Lebron/Wade will be fresher throughout the season because each can take turns carrying the offense. Bosh on the other hand needs to figure out where to go on the floor that will get him open shots when Wade/Lebron breaks down the defense. Defensively they just can't start Joel Anthony next to Bosh. They should put either Magloire or Z in there or even go out and add another player. If Dampier isn't signed yet he would be a perfect fit on that team.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought Lebron and Wade made each other look redundant. I was looking forward to seeing the two superstars play off each other but was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> Knicks-Raptors Preview
> 
> By BRETT HUSTON
> Posted Oct 26 2010 2:44PM
> ...


Link

I got rid of the stuff about the Knicks and kept all the Raptors stuff. 

@ Brian, it's a coddamn shame Ed Davis went down early in camp, I think he could have had a really good year. Hopefully he can catch his peers up and get on the court and provide some big man presence on this squad.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> What I meant to say in my earlier post is that you are totally wrong and that DWade missing almost all of camp for the Heat will be a big deal. The Heat will look lost and confused on O with no rhythm or flow to their game.
> 
> That was actually an entertaining game tonight despite the very rough play from the Heat in the first half. Bosh and Wade looked horrible. Bosh's legs look extremely stiff out there and that can't be a good thing in year 1 of a big contract. Wade got frustrated and forced everything. All the Heat did was shoot jumpers.
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

Hindsight is a bitch. They really did look disjointed. Wade and LeBron are meant to be two of the top 3 in the entire NBA, they looked lost, especially Wade. It's going to be tough for Flash to defer to LeBron after carrying the Heat for so many seasons. I really hope they get it together fast, I want to be alive during a dynasty that rivals MJs Bulls. 

Oh and Dampier would be a great addition to that squad, not sure why they haven't thrown money at him to sit and play anchor.

Shaq dominated Bosh, that was the one bright spot, Bosh was wearing a Heat jersey while that abuse went down  ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bargnani is playing well for the Raptors to start, but that's about it so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Raps getting blown out early at home. They've got one field goal 4 minutes into the 2nd quarter. Trailing 40-26.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Also doesn't help that Amir has 3 fouls in 7 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Raptors make a big run behind Barnani/Jack/Kleiza and are only down by 3 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Reggie Evans with 10 rebounds at the half. Impressive.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

This was a winnable game and ras were in reach. Poor executions down the stretch though. Team needs a go to player to win games like this and bargs was getting rejected at the rim when raps needed baskets. He had a very good game and I liked his post ups but I feel the coaches needed to run actual plays rather than that random circus at the end of the game. That play from Barbosa can't be drawn by an NBA coach.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

It ended up being a pretty good game. Teams were evenly matched other than when Amare asserted himself at the end to close it out. Bargs had such a great start but could not produce down the stretch.

Neither of our PGs really can set up a great scoring chance to end games. Jack only knows how to set up his own shot.

Not having a clear closer was always going to be a huge problem for this squad in close games and that is easily worth a 5 or 7 game swing.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm glad that Reggie Evans is putting up stats. Maybe we can package him with Calderon and get some cap relief.

A team like Milwaukee can use Reggie. I'd take Michael Redd for Evans+Calderon


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I'm glad that Reggie Evans is putting up stats. Maybe we can package him with Calderon and get some cap relief.
> 
> A team like Milwaukee can use Reggie. I'd take Michael Redd for Evans+Calderon


Cap relief would be nice, especially as Redd is off the books this year (or next? I can't remember) 

With Reggie gone, Johnson and Davis would get more burn which would also help negotiate our path back to winning ways. 

The cap space would give us a chance at a big name free agent and we'll be having a rookie in the 1-5 range. 

Things could turn around for this franchise very quickly, we could also see more executive mistakes and see them sign Redd to an extension and draft a soft 7 footer. Fingers crossed that once bitten twice as shy. 

Back to Reggie, how did a guy that shoots so badly get a contract? The Knicks would sag off him even if he was 10feet from the basket and cover everyone else, funny stuff 'cos he'd still brick the open shot. 



lucky777s said:


> It ended up being a pretty good game. Teams were evenly matched other than when Amare asserted himself at the end to close it out. Bargs had such a great start but could not produce down the stretch.
> 
> Neither of our PGs really can set up a great scoring chance to end games. Jack only knows how to set up his own shot.
> 
> Not having a clear closer was always going to be a huge problem for this squad in close games and that is easily worth a 5 or 7 game swing.


Bargnani was beastly to begin with, he went straight after Mozgov and I think if Chandler didn't have a big game, Andrea could have won this for us. Anyone catch Calderons facial expression when Andrea took the charge early from Amare? He was all like, 'wtf?' is that our Bargs? ... 

I don't mind losing aslong as we participate in ball games, that way we don't ruin the moral of the kids we do have but we still get a shot at Barnes/Jones/Kanter/Irving/Sullinger.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> I don't mind losing as long as we participate in ball games, that way we don't ruin the moral of the kids we do have but we still get a shot at Barnes/Jones/Kanter/Irving/Sullinger.


There was a moment in the second quarter that scared me a bit. The bench guys got pulled and the Knicks had built a decent lead up and cameras showed some shots of JC/Weems/Amir and everyone on the bench. They looked totally depressed and down like the team was in the middle of a long losing streak already and about to quit on another blowout loss. I am watching that and thinking 'wow, this is only game one, we could be looking at a season like the Nets had where everything snowballed badly'.

Fortunately the Raps quickly got back in the game and the bench played better in the 2nd half. But it does seem like the confidence of this squad may be quite shallow and their fight could start to fade if things go poorly.

They really need this Cavs game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Amir really need to play better. Is it really that difficult to limit fouls? And it's not like his fouls are caused by guys driving into him, most of the time they are initiated by Amir.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish I got a chance to see the game so I can join in on the discussion thanks alot TSN 2


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i've said it before but it bears repeating: these players are in a really unfortunate position, maybe worse than the fans. they have huge hearts, they know what's going on in this city- with this team- after the summer of discontent. they want to make it work desperately. they've welcomed the responsibility to make it work. they feel they owe it to their loyal fans. 

the problem is, short of a miracle they're in no position to make it work. i mean, this could get ugly. but instead of blaming someone else (like their predecessors did), they'll blame themselves. they're young enough to believe that. gruesome.

not only has the team endured mega hardship over the past few months, it doesn't look any brighter now. i mean, not only have colangelo and his team made a mess of things, it could conceivably get even messier. and the worst thing is, it won't be them who's paying the penalty. it'll be a bunch of innocent kids who won't know any better. 

toronto's a cold world right now. 

peace


----------

